# my orphan photo thread * NEW PICS add 6/6*



## dragynflye (Jan 28, 2010)

thought i would start a picture thread so y'all can watch my orphans grow. i wasn't planning on giving them names beyond 1, 2, 3.... but they've been naming themselves. the tabby and white baby is the only one without a name. i'm open to suggestions. 

forgive the unfolded laundry in the background. for some reason, i HATE putting away laundry!

acorn

















owl- my daughter's favorite. she'll pick her up and say, "owl! whoo whoo!")









big jon- this kitten is seriously twice the size of the others! he also has the best coat. he's probably the only one i'm not at least a little worried about.

















b&w









tiny tabby, or tt- the smallest of the bunch. he's the one i'm most worried about. he is skin and bones. 

















and last but not least- the tabby and white baby. he's the only who hasn't been named yet.









they're fast little things, but obviously still getting use to walking. they remind me of my daughter when she was learning to walk. it's so fun watching them trying to play or groom themselves. they'll pick up a foot, wobble for a couple of seconds, then get in one lick or one swipe before toppling over! they are all surprisingly friendly and fearless. i was expecting them to be much more skittish. tiny tabby is especially people orientated. he's the first to the front of the kennel when i walk in the room. if i leave them out in the room while i go get something, he tries to follow me out, and is sitting by the door waiting for me when i come back in. my vet wasn't able to get me in today (she had an emergency come in), but we have an appointment for first thing in the morning.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: my orphan photo thread*

Is tt eating? From his picture it doesn't look like he's afraid to ask for what he wants!
What a cute bunch! I hope they have a good vet visit.


----------



## aprilmay (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: my orphan photo thread*

OMG, cute overload!!

And look at those little tails! :luv


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: my orphan photo thread*

They are such precious little souls. Good luck at the vet tomorrow.


----------



## dragynflye (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: my orphan photo thread*

sue, you're right, tiny tabby is definitely not afraid to make his wishes known! the other kittens are doing great lapping kitten soup from a platter, but tt can't seem to get the hang of it. he'll lick once or twice, chew the edge of the plate, then come meow at my feet. i keep giving him the chance to figure it out, but i always end up bottle feeding him. he's taking between 15-20cc a sitting, four times a day. hopefully, he'll start gaining now that he is eating on a regular basis!


----------



## himikitty (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: my orphan photo thread*

omg b&w is gorgeous!  and they re all so tiny! hahaha.. just toooo cuteeee! please post more pictures


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: my orphan photo thread*

:luv :luv :luv :luv :luv :luv :luv :luv :luv :luv :luv :luv :luv :luv :luv


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: my orphan photo thread*

tt sure looks happy and alert.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: my orphan photo thread*

Okay, this is way more cuteness than I can take on a Wednesday morning.


----------



## dragynflye (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: my orphan photo thread*

well, two hours and $200 later, we are back from their first vet visit. dr. bays says they probably just over 4 weeks old. and i was right, acorn and owl are the only two girls. aside from the normal things you'd expect in a litter of kittens left to starve in a box, they look pretty good. they have roundworms and coccidia, and a couple (acorn and b&w) look like they have very mild eye infections, so she sent them home with an eye cream. but their noses are clear and their lungs sound good and they are alert and active. i also had them tested, and they are FeLeuk negative. yay! they're going to have to stay in quarantine for a bit longer, though. with kimo and sol just getting over uri's, we don't want to risk them meeting yet. 

so, there is my kitty update!


----------



## china_cat84 (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: my orphan photo thread*

OMG! So cute. I :heart Acorn and Owl. Like I said, a sucker for torties! I'm SO glad that they're fairly healthy! Poor little things. God, you just want to shoot people who would leave kittens outside in a box, practically abandoned. It might sound awful, but it's kind of a good thing that the momma kitty is gone so they don't have any more cats to abuse. Now, I feel bad for the poor chihuahua that they have! 

Anyway, I think your little tabby & white boy looks like he should be named something extra cute. I showed my daughter the photo and she said she would name him Toot or Puddles! She loves to name things (my name for today isn't Momma, it's Poodle lol). Or you could name him a nature-y name since two of the others are named acorn and owl. Maybe Robin or Bug?

Keep us posted! I bet they're fun to cuddle with. When I was a kid and we rescued some kittens (the mom was a stray), I used to lay down on the bed and let them climb all over me. There's nothing more fun, nothing more cute, than having 6 little antenna-tails climbing all over you, mewing and tumbling over!


----------



## P&R (Sep 10, 2009)

*Re: my orphan photo thread*

They're adorable! I'm smitten with Acorn and Owl (I've got a calico thing, lol). Here's hoping they all grow up healthy and strong


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: my orphan photo thread*



dragynflye said:


> and last but not least- the tabby and white baby. he's the only who hasn't been named yet.


"His name is Cuddles. He just looks like a Cuddles." <---- A direct quote from my 16 year old daughter...and yeah, he *does* look like a Cuddles, too.


----------



## aprilmay (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: my orphan photo thread*

My coworker and I both want Big Jon.


----------



## Darkcat (May 27, 2010)

*Re: my orphan photo thread*

Awww,cuteness.


----------



## dragynflye (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: my orphan photo thread*

well, the kittens have been with me for a week now. that makes them about 5 weeks. they are growing like weeds. tiny tabby, the runt, is now about the size they others were when they first came to me. he is no longer being bottle fed, has mastered eating from a platter, and is no longer quite so *loud*! he still needs to go to someone who likes a clingy, needy, in-your-face type cat (NOT me!). all the babies have become super active and playful. it's a riot to sit and watch them pounce each other and wrestle. the girls are especially wild. it's becoming harder and harder to keep them confined to the room. when i open the door, they all charge it. as they become bigger, it's going to become more and more difficult and more and more frustrating to keep them separated from my boys. not to mention, i feel they aren't being as socialized as i would like confined to the room. still, even with all our precautions, kimo and sol started sneezing over the weekend and have to go see dr bays tomorrow. *sigh* i'll see what she says, but if they're sick now, too, and need antibiotics, too, maybe keeping them apart will become redundant? anyways, now for the part y'all are really waiting for. i tried to get pics of everyone, but they weren't feeling particularly cooperative! 

acorn says, "put.... me.... DOWN!" (she is really sweet, just too busy to sit still for pictures!)









tiny tabby.... still tiny!









this is what i get when i ask ariana to smile so i can take her picture.









big jon trouncing bw









she loves owl, and is so very careful with the babies.









trying to show the size difference between tiny tabby and big jon









tiny and jon









big jon- he's going to be a fabulous cat some day.









i love owl's little orange feet!









bw









mmmm lunch! (big jon, bug, and bw)









bw and acorn


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: my orphan photo thread *UPDATE* 6/1*

Awwwwww! What sweet babies! The size difference between Big Jon and Tiny Tabby is remarkable. 8O


----------



## Minami Kaori (May 24, 2009)

*Re: my orphan photo thread *UPDATE* 6/1*

Awwwws!! Total cuteness overload at 3 am! 

:luv :luv :luv :luv :luv :luv 

*flops*


----------



## P&R (Sep 10, 2009)

*Re: my orphan photo thread *UPDATE* 6/1*

They are so stinkin' cute, and so is your DD


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: my orphan photo thread *UPDATE* 6/1*

So cute! :luv :luv


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: my orphan photo thread *UPDATE* 6/1*

Oh this totally made my day. So cute I could hardly stand it!


----------



## china_cat84 (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: my orphan photo thread *UPDATE* 6/1*

When (if?) you adopt them out, you should put up pictures of the kittens with your DD holding each one! The total cuteness would give you tons of potential kitty parents! I gotta agree - Owl is so cute, love the orange feet. And TT is so tiny, esp. compared to Big John! But hey, as long as he's eating and gaining weight, he should be okay. He looks happy and fun.

And I know what you mean about rushing the door - when I kept my girls in the bathroom, every morning when I opened the door they would rush it and try to escape. Usually, one of them would weasel out. Can't imagine how difficult it is to hold several of them back!


----------



## dragynflye (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: my orphan photo thread *UPDATE* 6/1*

just a couple extras to show how big they're getting.

remember the day i brought them home? soooo tiny!









here they were yesterday. bw, owl, jon, and acorn hanging out in the same crate. look at the difference! they're getting big!









bug and bw always seem to have messy faces. they still haven't mastered the art of eating neatly, and it's obvious on the two with white faces.










bug and tiny were hanging out in their kennel. when they first came home, all the kittens where confined in the kennel when i wasn't around. now they have the run of the room, but still nap in the kennel. their litter box is in the back.


----------



## dragynflye (Jan 28, 2010)

they're not going to be ready for their new homes for another couple of weeks, but we'll start taking applications for them next week. my hubby has fallen for acorn, so i think she'll be staying here... :lol:


----------



## Rilence (Jun 17, 2010)

Aw the Black and White baby is just, adorable!
I wish I was in your country - I'd take 2-3 of them!
I can't even pick my most favourite!


----------

